# JFreechart objekt in JSP anzeigen



## pat270881 (15. Nov 2005)

Hi,

schon mal in einem vorigen posting gefragt aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf, kann man ein JFreeChart Objekt (darin verbirgt sich ein LineChart) nicht auf einer JSP Seite anzeigen?

danke

lg
pat


----------



## clemson (15. Nov 2005)

mittels JSP wird bekanntermaßen HTML ausgegeben - und das dynamisch. das heißt auch, dass du nur html elemente anzeigen kannst... es wird dir also nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als dein diagramm als bildchen anzuzeigen...


----------



## pat270881 (15. Nov 2005)

Naja aber ist es notwendig, das chart immer zuerst in einem file zu speichern und dann wieder auszugeben???


----------



## bronks (16. Nov 2005)

pat270881 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja aber ist es notwendig, das chart immer zuerst in einem file zu speichern und dann wieder auszugeben???


Nein, das TempFile ist nicht nötig!

Streamen mit einem Servlet z.B.:

```
ImageEncoder encoder = new PNGImageEncoder(response.getOutputStream(), new PNGEncodeParam.RGB());
            
            encoder.encode(jfreechart.createBufferedImage(700,400));
```

In die JSP einbinden mit:

```
[img]servletname[/img]
```


----------



## pat270881 (16. Nov 2005)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. Wie hast du das genau mit dem Servlet gemeint? - ich verwende nur JSP-Seiten (Ich weiß dass das auch Servlets sind...aber mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ich das definieren soll...

Ich brauch nur ein Servlet schreiben, dass diese beiden Zeilen beinhaltet?


```
ImageEncoder encoder = new PNGImageEncoder(response.getOutputStream(), new PNGEncodeParam.RGB());
encoder.encode(jfreechart.createBufferedImage(700,400));
```


Und dann in meiner JSP-Seite den Servletnamen einbinden?	

```
[img]servletname[/img]
```
Das Servlet würde ich ja dann in einem package ablegen, wie würde dann der volle servletname aussehen?


wäre super, wenn du mir nochmal weiterhelfen könntest.

lg
pat


----------



## bronks (16. Nov 2005)

@pat:
Schau mal in das Buch: http://www.coreservlets.com

Da ist ein Beispiel mit allen Erklärungen drin, in dem eine Grafik gestreamt wird.


----------



## pat270881 (16. Nov 2005)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich das Bsp auf Seite 53, nur wird da wieder nur das servlet angegeben....die verbindung mit meiner jsp-seite wo ja dann das image angezeigt werden soll, ist mir leider nicht ganz klar..


----------



## bronks (16. Nov 2005)

@pat:
Sorry ich hab mich geeirrt. Das Beispiel was ich meinte ist hier: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/javainsel_170019.htm

Das Servlet BinarySender.java (17.20.2)

Wenn das Servlet als /binarysender gemappt ist und funktioniert, dann mußt Du es in der JSP, wie ein ganz normales JPG behandeln und mit  
	
	
	
	





```
[img]binarysender[/img]
```
 einbinden.


----------



## pat270881 (17. Nov 2005)

Hi,


ich habe mir das jetzt genauer angesehen...mir ist trotzdem der zusammenhang noch nicht ganz klar...In dem Beispiel wird ja ein Filename angegeben:

String filename = "C:/WINNT/Profiles/Administrator/"+
                      "Desktop/wirelessduke.jpg";

Ich habe ja ein JFreeChart Object, das ich gerne in der jsp-seite darstellen möchte, nur wie sollte man das mit dem servlet verbinden..??

mfg
pat


----------



## bronks (18. Nov 2005)

@pat:
In dem Beispiel wird die Datei wirelessduke.jsp von der Festplatte gelesen und durch das Servlet gestreamt. Du mußt statt dem das Diagrammbild, welches Du vom JFreeChart erhälst so  Streamen, wie es in meinem Codeschnipsel vom 16. 11. 2005, 14:15 Uhr steht.


----------



## pat270881 (18. Nov 2005)

Hi,

ich habe bereits ein Servlet definiert, jedoch gibt es dabei ein Proble - kannst du dir diesen thread http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=24661
ansehen?

Ich bekomme immer NullPointerExceptions weil er das JFreeChart Object nicht findet, obwohl ich es in den session scope gesetzt habe....


----------



## pat270881 (18. Nov 2005)

So jetzt funktionierts endlich, lag daran dass es der session scope sein muss. hatte da irgendwas nicht konsistent gehabt.

danke für eure hilfe und tipps!


----------



## Gast (27. Feb 2006)

Get a free web chart
http://www.javaresources.biz/
Get a free copy of comromchart with single license


----------

